# Beagle found dead along US127 Alma



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Beagle on the shoulder of southbound US 127 this morning just after the first Alma exit southbound just after Exit 127B just after the overpass.

Wearing a red invisible fence collar.

Check your collar batteries.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Sad .


----------

